# Architect Flogging



## TexasLegend (Jun 8, 2013)

I think that experience in trim carpentry should be a requirement in order to become an architect. 
(Just venting, rough cabinet delivery today) To make a long story a little bit shorter, 4 story condo, narrow U and L staircases with tiny landings. At several points there were cabinets stuck longways about 80% over the railing with a guy on the lower level holding them up with a long PVC pipe. There was an elevator in the process of being built but it was only about 4' x 4' anyways. I need a nap. 
( sorry if this belongs in a different tread, it is trim carpentry and built-in related just not about actually building them)


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing!

I once received plans wherein the hvac chase and staircase occupied the same space.

Doh!

I've received many "plans", "not to scale" with horribly inaccurate dimension strings.

WTH?!?!?!

No so called designer or architect has any credibility with me unless they've had a couple of years in the field.

Diplomas, they hand 'em out like candy.

What the hey? Your attendance us good, here's two.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I feel for ya - I really do. I took a commercial construction job for a well known national retailer last summer as a favor... I took half of the state's locations for my buddy who was spread thin.

Well... Design looked awesome on paper! Terrible in practice.

Also my brother is a very busy architect - we go back and forth with the same type of details every time he sucks me into one of his "little projects." He's a dang starving artist that makes a living :laughing:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've worked for a designer off and on since '92.

He's incredibly talented. He won HGTV's Designer challenge and designs some really cool stuff.

If I had a nickel for every time he's answered my questions with "these are only conceptual drawings, make it work" I'd be retired.

He's a royal PITA in that respect but he's a great guy and never fails to present me with new challenges.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...1338691&qsubts=1374029902957&q=steve+appoloni


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

TexasLegend said:


> I think that experience in trim carpentry should be a requirement in order to become an architect.
> (Just venting, rough cabinet delivery today) To make a long story a little bit shorter, 4 story condo, narrow U and L staircases with tiny landings. At several points there were cabinets stuck longways about 80% over the railing with a guy on the lower level holding them up with a long PVC pipe. There was an elevator in the process of being built but it was only about 4' x 4' anyways. I need a nap.
> ( sorry if this belongs in a different tread, it is trim carpentry and built-in related just not about actually building them)


My best man is an architect. I've had this discussion with him many times. I'm a carpenter.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


























.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad.

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------

